# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Adrian Gaxha

## Ilda_mistrecja

Si mendoni per kengetarin e ri Adrian Gaxha. Kam 2 dy dite qe e kam degjuar kengen e tij "Capkene". Me pelqeu shume. Edhe vete ishte shume simpatik. 
Kenga "Capkene" eshte e vetmja qe kam degjuar prej tij. Nese e njihni jepni mendimin tuaj ose shkruani ku mund ti blej ose te degjoj nonji kenge tjeter te ketij artisti. 
Faleminderit 
Ilda

----------


## StterollA

Albumin e Adrianit mund t'a blesh online ketu.

Kenget ne pergjithesi jane ne ritem latin. Te gjitha jane te bukura, une do vecoja kengen "Do t'kisha blere me ar".

StterollA

----------


## Ilda_mistrecja

RROFSH STERROLLA
E me e shifni ca Simpatiku eshte..... WAW mami

----------


## Zebbi

E di qe eshte nga Maqedonia, po nuk e di pse nuk me terheq shume. Si kallep eshte goxha po ndoshta ngaqe mundohet shume te imitoje R. Martin, se di. Ajo kenga "Capkenia" ka dale qe nga korriku me sa me kujtohet.

----------


## leonora

Disa kenge te tjera te mira qe ka jane.....

Luj...Luj....Luj
Nuk me meriton
Zoti te vrafte
Do te kisha blere me ar
Shko
Jeto
Ujku Plan
Te kerkoj
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## As^Dibrane

Po i mire esht per manekin por sa per kengetar ndoshta te muzikes maqedone se ai edhe ne shtepi me familjen e vet kete e ka gjuhe zyrtare, dhe nese do mundoheni pak me shume do e vereni dhe vet se sa "bukur" i thekson fjalet shqipe. Per mendimin tim me mire mos kendoj fare shqip ateher. kete mendoj

----------


## dionea

Eshte nje kopje perfekte e Tarkanit.La nam.

----------


## Davius

Hi

Adrian Gaxha eshte nje kengetar i mire, ama fatkeqsisht te Maqedonise nuk e duan pse eshte shqiptare, ah skiur te ishte maqedon do ta donin shume me shume, e kam fjalet per shqiptaret e Maqedonise ato dicka qe eshte e tyre e hudhin ndersa vleresojne te huajin, sic eshte rasti me Toshen...qe ishte ne EuroVision...dmth tek shqiptaret Toshe vlersohet me shume se Gaxha...edhe pse sadokudo jane te te njejtit rang...

----------


## roza

esht kengetar i mir, bukurosh por mu nuk me pelqen dhe aq shum se sikur ka dal pak nga natyra mashkull...

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

lol njeri duket si femer me daku si kan hije fare ato rrobat e mashkullit qe vesh, ma mire me vesh noi fustan ose noi mini fund...

----------


## StormAngel

E vetmja kenge qe me pelqen deri diku eshte Letra.Te tjerat te gjitha jane plagijate.Imitim i N Sync,R.Martin e bla bla bla. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Roi

O njerz me vjen keq shume por ai nuk i perket burrave ai eshte Gay ose me mir te them homosexual. e urrej at.e fiki edhe Tv kur eshof at...

----------


## StormAngel

Para nje jave ishte ne Shqiperi dhe ne Top Channel dha nje interviste per emisionin Profil R,e kam pa edhe ne Gostivar para 3 javesh ne koncert.
Per veshtrimet time muzikore,nuk me pelqen dot,po kur morra vesh se eshte maestro ne viole dhe eshte ne studime per kete instrument,atehere mendova pak me shume per muzikalitetin dhe talentin e tij.
Sa per albumin e dyte,me duket se se shpejti do jete ne shitje ne Shqiperi dhe do kete koncert ne Tirane,keshtu u tha ne interviste.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

vallaj un sja kom nigju konget 
as videot sja kom pa
po me ca pash ka fotoja aty sosht aq keq.... dmth shtyhet

klejzi vetlla vet

----------


## _CAPKENE_

> RROFSH STERROLLA
> E me e shifni ca Simpatiku eshte..... WAW mami


icik mo me avash po deshe  rrushi ok?  nqs te pelqen mesohu ta pelqesh ne menyren vec si KENGETAR  asgje me shum  , more vesh? (mora thuaj) bon mir te spostohesh pak

----------


## _CAPKENE_

nqs ka munci zemra , LARG Adrian Gaxhes

----------


## Davius

> nqs ka munci zemra , LARG Adrian Gaxhes


Hey capkene pse valle ty e ke mby vete Adrian Gaxhen qe t'i rime larg ne a...haha, ani bash mire duhet dikush me i dalur zzot, se gjynah krejt e shajne ate...bravo capkene...lollllllllll  :uahaha:   :uahaha:

----------


## _CAPKENE_

sorry davius po ste mora vesh as i fjal na ato qe the , po deshe fol pak me shqip te lutem

----------


## Davius

Se dije se cka nuk ke kuptuar nga shkrimi im capkene, por nejse...lexoje me vemendje dhe do kuptosh...

----------


## _CAPKENE_

ehh davius un e kam fjalen se se mar vesh gjuhen qe flet si kosovare me duket kshuqe se kuptoj po pate munci me ma perkthy ne shqip

----------

